# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Pieps Vector

## noox

Bemerkung: Wollte eigentlich nur im Testforum den Link posten, damit ich ihn nicht vergesse - und dass er eventuell Provisionen für ein Partnerprogramm abwirft. 

Pieps Vector bei Sport Praxenthaler

Dort gibt es das Pieps Vector (wenn es es dann auch wirklich gibt) übrigens im Set mit Schaufel und Sonde zum normalen Verkaufspreis.

Allerdings hat sich daraus einen LVS (Lawienenverschüttetensuchergerät)-Diskussion ergeben:

----------


## georg

Zu teuer.. aber werd das Ding den Winter ausprobieren.

----------


## Sethimus

hm krass, seit wann gibts so billige piepser?www.sport-praxenthaler.com/Sa...rheitsset.htmltaugt das teil was?

----------


## Pinzgauner

> hm krass, seit wann gibts so billige piepser?
> 
> www.sport-praxenthaler.com/Sa...rheitsset.html
> 
> taugt das teil was?


Es gibt Leute die behaupten der Pieps Freeride wäre "asozial" weil man damit zwar gefunden wird aber nicht vernünftig suchen kann (hat glaube ich nur eine Antenne das Teil).

Sieh z. B. Absatz 3/4 www.bergwolf.at/testecke/VS-test08.htm

----------


## robertg202

Der Pieps Freeride is halt so ziemlich das gleiche wie die uralt-LVS Geräte: analog, nur 1 Antenne und begrenzte Reichweite. 
Die Dinger sind nur für Gelegenheits-abseits-der-Piste-Fahrer-mit-wenig-Taschengeld gemacht - also für die, die ansonsten ganz ohne fahren würden. 
Jemand, der regelmäßig im freien Schiraum ist und seine/n partner im Fall der Fälle möglichst schnell ausgraben will, der wird sich hoffentlich ein Gscheites kaufen...

----------


## noox

Ich möchte mir eben eine neues LVS kaufen. Und da wäre das Vector eine Idee. 

Hab deswegen den Link hier gepostet - damit ich es wiederfinde - und weil ich dann eventuell Partnerprogramm-Provisionen bekomme  :Wink: 

Und bei Praxenthaler gibt's für 500 zumindest Schaufel und Sonde dazu.

----------


## champery82

Wäre denn ein Airbag Rucksack (von ABS z.B) nicht für alle die bessere Variante? Wenn man erstmal verschüttet ist hilft meistens kein Sender Empfänger mehr bis man sich zum Verschütteten durch geschaufelt hat (bei Lawienenabgängen soll angeblich der Schnee extrem fest sein). 

Bei einem großen Lawienenabgang wenn alle beteiligten verschüttet sind dann sinkt die Überlebenschance bereits nach 30 min. auf ein Minimum (Panik-Atmung-Sauerstoff). 

Daher die Idee mit dem Airbag oberhalb der Schneemaßen bleiben anstatt darunter.

----------


## noox

Jedenfalls beides.

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, ob besser ABS oder LVS. Standard ist jedenfalls LVS. Kostet auch nur halb so viel. Wer aber in einem Gebiet, in dem er einen ABS braucht, ohne LVS fährt ist meiner Meinung nach fahrlässig.

Es geht ja auch darum, dass man andere, die keinen Airbag haben, mit dem LVS (und Schaufel und Sonde)  ausgraben kann.

ABS verhindert ja auch nicht die Verschüttung komplett. Es steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man (weiter) oben ist. In kritischen Situationen soll man immer einzeln fahren, sodass möglichst nur eine Person verschüttet wird und die Kameraden suchen können. Und hier sind gscheite LVS wichtig.

----------


## champery82

Meiner Meinung nach ist man bereits grob fahrlässig wenn man trotz Lawienenwarnung ausserhalb der freigegebenen Piste fährt. 

Das Restrisiko wird halt nie ausbleiben, es war auch nur eine Idee, da mir diese mit 170 Litern Luftvolumen doch recht schlüssig erschien oberhalb der Schneemassen zu bleiben.

Hoffentlich wirste diesen Pieper never ever benötigen sowohl in primärer eigener als auch sekundär in fremder Hinsicht!

----------


## noox

Was ist Lawinenwarnung?
Es gibt Lawinenwarnstufen. Das Problem ist, dass Lawienenwarnstufe 3 schon sehr gefährlich sein kann, aber unter Stufe 3 es kaum interessant ist (außer beim Tourengehen). Bei Neuschnee ist fast immer 3. Und wenn sich dieser Schnee gesetzt hat und damit die Stufe sinkt, ist er zumindest beim Variantenfahren schon zerfahren.

Lawinenwarnschilder und Absperrungen müssen natürlich angebracht werden, weil sonst ja jeder Pistenskifahrer, der mal Tiefschnee probieren will, reinfahren würde. Wenn jemand eine gewisse Erfahrung hat, schaut die Sache aber schon wieder ganz anders aus.

Ist zwar was anderes, aber vergleichs mit einer Downhill-Strecke: Da soll auch kein unbedarfter Anfänger mit unzureichender Ausrüstung (keine Protektoren z.B.) reinfahren.

In beiden Fällen kann aber auch den Besten was passieren. Das Risiko dürfte aber beim Freeskiing oder Tourengehen deutlich größer sein.

----------


## georg

> taugt das teil was?


 Absolut. Bei einer Lawinenüberung voriges Jahr waren Kinder mit dem Pieps Freeride schneller als manche Erwachsene mit Pieps DSP oder Mammut Pulse. Es ist einfach eine Frage des Trainings.
Solange es tatsächlich noch Leute gibt die mit analogen Geräten unterwegs sind, ist das Pieps Freeride auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl.

Es ist auf jeden Fall besser als kein LVS - der Sucherfolg ist nur Frage des Trainings und wenn du ein Training damit machst, muß der Ausbildner auch auf die speziellen Eigenschaftes dieses Geräts eingehen. Wenn der Trainer der Meinung ist, dass Gerät wäre asozial, dann hat er a) keine Ahnung und b) kann er dir daher nicht beibringen wie es geht.

Aber natürlich ist man damit langsamer als mit einem 2, 3 oder gar 4 Antennen Gerät und es erfordert mehr Training.




> Der Pieps Freeride is halt so ziemlich das gleiche wie die uralt-LVS Geräte: analog, nur 1 Antenne und begrenzte Reichweite.


 Absolut falsch. Das Pieps Freeride ist ein DIGITALES 1 Antennengerät und damit den analogen Geräten überlegen.




> Die Dinger sind nur für Gelegenheits-abseits-der-Piste-Fahrer-mit-wenig-Taschengeld gemacht - also für die, die ansonsten ganz ohne fahren würden.
> Jemand, der regelmäßig im freien Schiraum ist und seine/n partner im Fall der Fälle möglichst schnell ausgraben will, der wird sich hoffentlich ein Gscheites kaufen.


 Dem kann ich zustímmen.




> Wäre denn ein Airbag Rucksack (von ABS z.B) nicht für alle die bessere Variante? Wenn man erstmal verschüttet ist hilft meistens kein Sender Empfänger mehr bis man sich zum Verschütteten durch geschaufelt hat


 Nein "Pflichtausrüstung" auf einer Tour ist: LVS, Sonde, Schaufel, Erste hilfe, Handy, Biwaksack. Optinal: Lawinenairbag, Lawinenball etc. auch mit einem Airbag kann man ganz verschüttet werden. Der Airbag verringert meistens die Verschüttungstiefe. Dh. es gibt mit Airbag Ganzverschüttung und es gibt auch Fälle wo es nix bringt.



> (bei Lawienenabgängen soll angeblich der Schnee extrem fest sein).


 Absolut. Daher müssen die Schaufeln stabil sein. Aluschaufeln sind Pflicht. der Lawinenschnee ist ungefähr so gepackt wie wenn ein Schneepflug ein Auto zuschaufelt wen nicht sogar dichter. Also nur Schaufeln mit denen ihr auch euer Auto aussschaufeln würdet ohne Bedenken zu haben, dass das Teil bricht, sind geeignet. Wobei natürlich jede Schaufel besser ist als die eigenen Hände oder Ski.



> Meiner Meinung nach ist man bereits grob fahrlässig wenn man trotz Lawienenwarnung ausserhalb der freigegebenen Piste fährt.


 Dieser Satz ist absolut falsch, da verallgemeinernd und es offensichtlich an Hintergrundwissen mangelt. Wie noox schon geschrieben hat, was ist eine Lawinenwarnung? 1,2,3,4 oder 5? Bis 4 kannst du draußen unterwegs sein, so lange du weißt was du tust.
Solche Aussagen ärgern mich. Wir haben alle ein Recht auf Risiko. Wer kein Risiko eingehen und abschätzen kann, wird auch im restlichen Leben damit nicht umgehen können.
Abgesehen davon hat meine letzte Anreise zu einer Tour wieder einmal gezeigt was WIRKLICH gefährlich ist: Die Fahrt mit dem Auto.

----------


## georg

Nachtrag: Ich bin von voraussichtlich 4-12.2 auf der Planneralm. Wer auch dort ist oder für ne Tour/LVS Training hinkommen will, kontaktiert mich einfach.

----------


## Wurschtfleckerl

weil ich s grad gesehen hab, was haltet ihr von dem da:

Link

Was ich auf die schnelle herausgelesen hab, ist dass es ein digitales gerät mit 3 antennen ist...
Schaufel und sonde wär halt auch dabei, wobei die schaufel aus plastik ist...

----------


## georg

> weil ich s grad gesehen hab, was haltet ihr von dem da:


 Gerät: Das Ortovox Patroller Digital hatte gestern eine Teilnehmerin bei einer Lawinenübung. Funktioniert ganz gut. Nachteil gegenüber den teureren Geräten: Kein Ausblenden von Mehrfachverschütteten (nur Anzeige), keine Aussage wie viele Verschüttete im Empfangsbereich liegen. Beide Nachteile sind zu verschmerzen. Suche war schnell, Reichweite ist nicht so toll (Vergleichbar mit Pieps Freeride oder alten Mammut Barryvox) aber in Ordnung. Gerät ist damit ganz ok.
Sonde 200 Economic: Nur 200cm. Damit wärst du gestern negativ aufgefallen.  :Stick Out Tongue:  240cm sind schon notwendig. Wie die Economic Sonden funktionieren weiß ich nicht. Grundsätzlich sind die besseren Ortovox Sonden sehr gut, ich hab selber unter anderem die 240 Light PFA im Einsatz und das ist meine am schnellsten zusammenbaubare Sonde.
Schaufel Economic II: Is a Schas. Anders kann mans nicht nennen.

Zusammenfassend: Gerät ist ok, Sonde zu kurz, Schaufel a Schas. Wenn du jetzt einberechnest, dass du auf jeden Fall eine andere Schaufel brauchst, ist das Set nimmer so günstig.

edit: Die Black Diamond Lynx Schaufel kostet das gleiche oder weniger als die Schaufel im Set, andere Ortovox Aluschaufeln vielleicht +3EUR und die Sonde 240 Light PVA kostet in anderen Shops im Set ~10EUR mehr als die Economic 200. Wenn du das Set dahingehend ändern kannst, dann gibts eine Kaufempfehlung.

nochn edit: Onlineshops für Bergzeuch, in der Reihenfolge:
bergfuchs.at
wandern-klettern-kanu.de
sport-praxenthaler.com

----------


## champery82

Dieser Satz ist absolut falsch, da verallgemeinernd und es offensichtlich an Hintergrundwissen mangelt. Wie noox schon geschrieben hat, was ist eine Lawinenwarnung? 1,2,3,4 oder 5? Bis 4 kannst du draußen unterwegs sein, so lange du weißt was du tust.
Solche Aussagen ärgern mich. Wir haben alle ein Recht auf Risiko. Wer kein Risiko eingehen und abschätzen kann, wird auch im restlichen Leben damit nicht umgehen können.
Abgesehen davon hat meine letzte Anreise zu einer Tour wieder einmal gezeigt was WIRKLICH gefährlich ist: Die Fahrt mit dem Auto.[/QUOTE]

Das wir alle ein Recht auf Risiko haben gebe ich dir Recht, allerdings müssen wir dann auch mit den Konsequenzen leben. Es ist ebenfalls richtig, dass Einstufungen von Lawinenwarnungen nicht meine Expertise sind und ich mich hierdurch von kundigen Leuten wie Dir und noox gerne aufklären lasse. Was allerdings absolut "falsch" ist kannst auch Du nicht beurteilen da ich nur meine Meinung geäußert habe und wie du sicherlich weisst, hat jeder das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung von daher ist selbst das Abwägen eines Einzelfalls in der Betrachtungsweise eines jeden anders (100 verschiedene Richter 100 verschiedene Urteile). Oder ist man automatisch dumm wenn man beim skifahren keinen Helm trägt, da allgemein behauptet wird "Das fahren ohne Helm auf einer Skipiste ist nicht nur grob fahrlässig sondern auch ausgesprochen dumm" Ich habe lediglich MEINE MEINUNG geäußert und NICHTS verallgemeinert noch abstrahiert. 
Wünsche dir dennoch bei deinem Training viel Spaß, eine stressfreie und gefahrenlose Fahrt auf die Planneralm und ärgere dich nicht.

----------


## georg

@champery82:
1) Der Satz ist und bleibt falsch, denn eine allgemeine Lawinenwarnung gibt es nicht. Das kann ich beurteilen, denn das ist einfach so festgelegt.
2) Genauso wie du deine Meinung äußern darfst, darf ich solche falschen Aussagen richtigstellen und weiters mich über Meinungen ärgern, zB. wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass diese Aussage einfach nur dem Mainstream angepaßtes dahingeplappere ohne Hintergrundwissen ist.
ich biete dir gerne an, mit mir mal eine tour zu gehen am besten bei LWS 3 (da passiert am meisten). Dann wirst du vermutlich sehen, dass es sehr wohl mit akzeptierbaren Risiko (und ich bin sehr vorsichtig) möglich ist.

ad Recht auf Risiko: Klar muß ich mit den Konsequenzen leben. Die Frage ist nur: Sind die Konsequenzen adequat und berechenbar, oder werden die möglichen Konsequenzen durch die Gesellschaft weiter verschärft? Ich sehe zB nicht ein, wieso die Allgemeinheit für die Folgen eines Verkehrsunfalles ohne zu Murren aufkommt, aber bei einem Begunfall kommt der große Aufschrei: Wer soll das bezahlen? Downhillfahren ist ähnlich.
Aber das führt jetzt glaub ich zu weit.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pinzgauner

Nachtrag zu Formulierung "asozial": Tourengeher A kauft sich ein LVS mit 3 Antenne und Tourengeher B das Pieps Freeride. Vorausgesetzt beide Trainieren gleich viel/wenig mit den Geräten wird Tourengeher A Tourengeher B im Schnitt schneller finden als umgekehrt (im Mittel werden Besitzer alle Gerätetypen gleich viel Trainieren. Denke nicht, dass ausgerechnet die Pieps Freeride Käufer Trainingsweltmeister sind). Somit hat Tourengeher B den Luxus schneller gefunden zu werden und hat dabei auch noch Geld gespart. Erscheint mir doch irgendwie „asozial“. Aber keine LVS zu besitzen oder nicht damit umgehen zu können ist natürlich noch asozialer :Wink:

----------


## georg

Ich versteh schon was ihr meint. Aber wie gesagt: Das Freeride ist besser als ein analoges Gerät und viel besser als keines. Mir ist lieber die Freerider/Variantenfahrer haben so etwas abseits der Piste mit, als nix. Als Notfall/Zweitgerät/Verleihgerät würd auch ich mir das zulegen. Wenn man viel unterwegs ist, ist das natürlich net so toll, und durch eine Prüfung kommt man damit eher auch nicht.

Aber man sollte auf dem Boden bleiben:
1) Eine Mehrfachverschüttung ist sehr selten und sollte eigtnlich bei lawinengerechten Verhalten nur in großen Unglücksfällen vorkommen.
2) Die Feinsuchzeit hat den geringsten Anteil an der Suche. Zuerst kommt die Grobsuche (abgehen des Lawinenkegels) was bei einer Piepsübung normalerweise nie gübt wird. Erst nach Empfang des Erstsignals kommt der Vorteil von mehreren Antennen zum Tragen - die Suchzeit von Erstempfang bis Sondenkontakt macht im Gesamten sehr wenig aus. Dann kommt das Ausgraben was meistens die meiste Zeit beansprucht.

Meine Meinung dazu ist daher folgende: Am wichtigsten ist die Übung. Man muß Grobsuche wie Feinsuche beherrschen und weiters auch Schaufeln können. Natürlich nimmt einem ein 3 Antennengerät viel Arbeit - vor allem Denkarbeit und Konzentration - ab. zB gibt es keine oder kaum Doppelmaxima mehr, ich laufe direkter zum Sender (keine Annäherung an der Feldlinie mehr).
Wichtiger als die Geschwindigkeit ibei der Suche st imho die Reichweite also die Suchstreifenbreite. Da ist das Pieps DSP derzeit führend - von den Geräten die ich kenne.
Die Reichweite des Freeride ist ca gleichwertig mit dem Mammut Barryvox Pulse (das aktuelle Mammut 3-Antennengerät). Das Freeride hat eine  größere Reichweite als zB das Mammut Barryvox (das alte 2-Antennengerät), als das Ortovox Patroller Digital und sowieso das BCA Tracker DTS (das Tracker DTS hat die geringste Reichweite von allen die ich kenne).

Für Leute die viel Gehen machen bessere Geräte natürlich Sinn. Aber die Übung - und zwar nicht nur Ortung - und die restliche Ausrüstung (Sonde, Schaufel, ..) ist viel wichtiger als die Geschwindigkeit des LVS-Geräts.

----------


## noox

Üben ist echt wichtig. Beim Lawinenkurs vor ein paar Jahren war ich mit meinem 2-Antenengerät genausoschnell wie die mit den Pieps und Mammut 3-Antennengeräten. Heuer haben wir's wegen akutem Warmwettereinbruch an einem Tag Anfang der Saison tatsächlich geschafft eine Lawinenübung zu machen. Dabei habe ich dann viel zu spät auf Feinsuche "umgeschaltet". Und hab ich gewundert, warum das Gerät so viel Scheiß anzeigt. Beim Lawinenkurs hatte ich das Problem nicht und vermutlich ist das dann nicht wirklich hängeneblieben. Am besten lernt man echt aus Fehlern. Daher: Üben, üben, üben!

Ich würde das Pieps Freeride trotzdem höchten bei jugendlichen Variantenfahrern gutheißen. Wo mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit schnell genügend Leute da sind. Auf einer Tour, wo man häufig mit seinem Partner alleine ist, wär mir schon deutlich lieber, wenn der ein vernünftiges Gerät hat - aber andererseits hat Georg recht: Ohne Übung kannst das beste Gerät haben, und es bringt dir nix. So wie ich mich Anfang der Saison bei dem Test mit meinem Gerät angestellt habe, wäre vermutlich jeder gut trainierte Pieps Feeride-User schneller gewesen  :Frown:

----------


## georg

Zum asozial noch eine Bemerkung: Wie das Freeride rausgekommen ist, hab ich genau das selbe gesagt. Scherzhaft kann man das ja in die Runde streuen, ist ja ein Körnchen Wahrheit drin. Aber mittlerweile sehe ich das umgekehrt. Das ist ein qualitativ gutes Gerät zu einem leistbaren Preis. Wer hin- und herüberlegt ob sich ein LVS lohnt, hat jetzt keine Ausrede mehr. Wer sich das nicht leisten will, hat abseits der Piste nix mehr zu suchen.

Zu der Suchzeit: Leute, die nicht viel üben (wollen), sind mit einem 3-Antennengerät besser bedient, weil es mit weniger Übung einfacher zum Ziel führt. Wer mit dem Gerät regelmäßig übt, ist - so lange es technisch in Ordnung ist - mit einem 1-Antennengerät auch schnell genug.

Zahlen aus der Praxis: Nach einem Übungstag sind alle Teilnehmer in der Suchzeit (bei gut gangbaren Gelände) von Erstempfang bis Sondentreffer unter 3 min. Es ist daher für die Gesamtbergezeit imho unerheblich ob man 2:30 oder 2:50 benötigt.
In der Schlußübung der letzten Piepserlübungen waren die Suchtrupps á 4-5 Leute im Bergen von 3-4 "Opfern" (Erstempfang 1. "Opfer" bis Ausgegraben letztes "Opfer" inkl Organisation der Suche und Alarmierung der Einsatzkräfte) unter 10min. Egal ob Pieps DSP, Pieps Freeride, Ortovox Patroller Digital, Mammut Barryvox und Mammut Barryvox Pulse, ausgeborgtes Piepserl etc.

Also man sollte das ganze schon im Zusammenhang sehen. Klar sind 3 Antennengeräte sehr gut, sehr einfach, sehr schnell. Klarerweise die erste Wahl, und wer mich nach einer Empfehlung fragt kriegt nur 3 Antennengeräte empfohlen weil es einfach Stand der Technik ist - und Anfänger damit schnell zu guten Ergebnissen kommen. Aber wer die 300,- nicht ausgeben will und sich überlegt ob er das überhaupt benötigt, soll sich das günstige Gerät nehmen. Denn wenn man damit übt und mit den Eigenheiten zurechtkommt, reicht es vollständig aus und ist auf jeden Fall besser ist als nix. Schimpfer hat das Gerät auf keinen Fall verdient.

By the way: Bei Skitourenrennfanatikern ist das Freeride sehr beliebt weil klein und leicht.

----------

